# MY D110 Got problems i need help



## robertzirbel839 (11 mo ago)

Hi all this is Robert Zirbel and i need some hlep with my D110 Tractor i have some things that i need to fix and i am not sure how to go about doing it.

1. The governer is surging 
2. Lack of power dose not move when i put my foot on the gass
3. The tractor shacks when i put the blades on 

for the 1. problem i have put to diffren carbs on it did not fix it. i have adjusted the governer like 2 did not fix it. Put knew fule in did not fix it. Adjusted the valves no good. 
i will try and post some videoes on hear if i can I dont feel to confident about the governer adjustment when i did run i can see the governer arm move back and forth i did adjust it and it did not get better.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

What brand is a D110. You need to list more info to get a definitive response. Spelling sucks too but I can sort of read between the lines. Spell check works real nice and should be on your device. I suggest using it.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

It is a John Deere and look you just learnt how to read words spoken as they sound.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

I didn't read it, I interpreted it. Far as being a JD, I didn't know that. So many prefixes with so many different brands.. Impossible to keep track of. People assume that everyone knows with a prefix denotes and they don't. Pardon my dust...


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

TractorData.com John Deere D110 tractor engine information







www.tractordata.com


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Here are three U-Tube videos regarding engine surging. 



john deere d110 engine surging - Google Search


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Here are three U-Tube videos regarding a John Deere tractor not moving:


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

robertzirbel839 said:


> Hi all this is Robert Zirbel and i need some hlep with my D110 Tractor i have some things that i need to fix and i am not sure how to go about doing it.
> 
> 1. The governer is surging
> 2. Lack of power dose not move when i put my foot on the gass
> ...


I've found most often that governor surge (wondering) under full throttle is usually caused by a lean mixture through the main jet circuit. Your D110 should have a Briggs 31P677 engine and be running a Nikki carb on it. Lean mixture at full throttle can be caused by an air leak at the carb base gasket, but most often it's, the emulsion tubes holes are plugged, or the main jet is to small.

You said you've replaced the carb twice..... Where these new aftermarket carbs, or used carbs you had laying around? The reason I ask is that Chinese aftermarket carbs are notorious for having smaller main jets than came in the OEM carb. The reason being is they usually ship them into the West Coast and they are set up to meet California Emissions Standards (lean). If that is the case (new aftermarket carbs), the emulsion tube holes probably aren't plugged, and it's the main jet is to small. You'll have to switch out the main jet with the OEM jet. OEM Nikki jets have the jet size stamped in them, the Chinese usually don't even bother stamping the jet size. In either case, you'll probably need a magnifying glass to read the jet size.

If these are used carbs you've had laying around, the emulsion tube holes are more than likely plugged and you'll need to clear them with a welding tip cleaner. Here's a link that explains a Nikki carb and how to properly clean it. If you aren't familiar with the terms "main jet" and "emulsion tube holes" it shows you in detail what I'm talking about

Nikki Single Barrel carb


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

If the mower vibrates when you engage the cutting blades, there might be a problem with the blade drive *system*. Deck vibration can be caused by an unbalanced blade, worn pulley or mandrel, bad blade belt or debris caught inside a pulley. Loose nuts or bolts on the pulleys, mandrels or blades can also cause vibration. See attached U-Tube videos:


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

BigT said:


> If the mower vibrates when you engage the cutting blades, there might be a problem with the blade drive *system*. Deck vibration can be caused by an unbalanced blade, worn pulley or mandrel, bad blade belt or debris caught inside a pulley. Loose nuts or bolts on the pulleys, mandrels or blades can also cause vibration. See attached U-Tube videos:


I'm thinking the "deck vibration" is because the engine is bogging down under the shock load of engaging the blades. Same goes for "won't move, no power"...... These both sound like symptoms of an engine bogging down as it's placed under a load and the governor is trying to kick in to me. Hard to tell without actually hearing the engine run and these conditions are occurring, but that's usually the case if you're getting a no-load governor surge at full throttle


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

I expect the above replys are responding to the correct item;
when I think of a Deere 110 this is what I'm thinking of;


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

LouNY said:


> I expect the above replys are responding to the correct item;
> when I think of a Deere 110 this is what I'm thinking of;
> View attachment 77569


I hope you're right..... 110 is definitely a Backhoe.....  *D*110 is a lawn mower and I'm leaning this way because he mentioned the mower deck


----------



## robertzirbel839 (11 mo ago)

Hi guys thanks for all of your responses sorry about the spelling problems. So about the tractor sacking I am replacing the blades and the 2 main spindles. I did get a oem carb Niki carb and it did not fix the surging. When I start the thing I can see the governer arm move I don't undestand why that problem is the carb. I was thinking it was the governer adjustment. I will keep posting forms here I need help with this tractor. I've been working on this thing for way to long but I'm not giving up. I will try and post a video here if I can


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

robertzirbel839 said:


> Hi guys thanks for all of your responses sorry about the spelling problems. So about the tractor sacking I am replacing the blades and the 2 main spindles. I did get a oem carb Niki carb and it did not fix the surging. When I start the thing I can see the governer arm move I don't undestand why that problem is the carb. I was thinking it was the governer adjustment. I will keep posting forms here I need help with this tractor. I've been working on this thing for way to long but I'm not giving up. I will try and post a video here if I can


Here's how to correctly set the governor..... Starts at about 4:30
Governor Setting 

Here's how the carburetor can cause the engine to surge..... Starts at about 1:42
Carb Induced Engine Surge


----------



## robertzirbel839 (11 mo ago)

So he siad that you cant do it on a briggs engine they dont have the jet port to drill into to try and fix the serging


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

robertzirbel839 said:


> So he siad that you cant do it on a briggs engine they dont have the jet port to drill into to try and fix the serging



Nikki main jet (red square)...... Pops right out. Read the link I sent you on the Nikki carburetor. I don't drill them out like he does because I have an ash tray full of them in all sizes, I do use the micro drill bits to gauge them for size. He was talking about a Walbro Carburetor on a Briggs and they use the bowl nut as the main jet









Nikki Main jet









Walbro bowl nut/main jet


----------

